# Timing



## Potiphera

Sorry the attachment is so big. 
How should I play the Allargando and the twin notes B natural, E's F's G's etc. on the bass lines. How should I count the timing for these notes. Thanks.


----------



## Potiphera

Problem now solved.


----------

